# gestone with a medicated fet



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls

who has had gestone on a fet? this will be my first time of using it

i will also be on steriods and clexane 

anyone else had this drug set up?


----------



## melaum (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi yes I,m having gestone injections after med fet and also on clexane, aspirin, progynova and ritodrine. However I dont know exactly what any of them are for apart from the blood thinners.Not sure why I,m on this particular regime either so not very helpful!, however I can sympathise - the gestone injections arent very pleasant! although they dont actually hurt but every night I still worry about them in the build-up to it- the thought is worst than the action


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Kara and Melaum,

I am on gestone and progynova (the prog is to help your lining).  I like Melaum dont like these injections and dread the bit before bed!!!  I have found that if you get DH or DP to numb the area with ice first its not so bad  .  Dont know if your clinic told you this but we were told to warm the viles of gestone up in our hands before doing the injection as it thins the liquid out a bit and makes it easier to draw up in the needle and less painful when it goes it.

I did used to be afraid of needles before we started IVF - but hey I feel like I could do this for a living now  .

I hope this is helpful.

Good luck to you both, sending you   and    for that longed for result.
Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

i will be jabbing them myself dh was needle fear,thankfully i don't lol


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Best of luck Kara.

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks elly

how are you finding it?

ritodrine is used to stop the uterus cramping, i have just asked my clinic about this too lol and also hcg jabs in the 2ww, if i get there as im trying for blasocyst with 3 frosties!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've not had gestone on a FET but did use it with our last IVF.....I'll be using it again, with Clexane and Prednisolone for our next FET later this year.

Good luck with jabbing them yourself......my DP absolutely hates needles but he had to do the Gestone as there was no way I could contort my body to inject myself in the bum (upper outer side).  You can do them in your thighs but the nurse said to us it was much better in the bum as better muscle (and gestone is intramuscular and it's quite a thick oil solution with thicker needles).......having DP do them in my bum was fine and really not bad at all......although the areas on both sides are still a bit numb even several months later (which is quite common apparently)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Kara,

I' not finding it too bad.  The gestone is okay it stings a little when the liquid goes in but if you warm it up first it shouldnt be so bad.  I am getting bruises but the nurse told us that would happen because there is no way of avoiding the small blood vessels in that area.

The 2ww is okay, but as usual I have started analysing every twinge etc!  Unfortunately I have a really awful cold and sore throat so dont feel brilliant, it started on et day  !  Still I am hoping that I have gotten over the worst of it, I have been taking paracetamol and locketts!  I still feel positive and will be seeing my acupuncturist on Thursday (she deal in fertility as well as other areas) for a booster.  My test date is the 21st    .  When are you having FET?

Elly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

elly i will keep my fingers crossed for you

minxy its funny you say contort your body, ive kinda been practising lol, i see you are going for blastocyst with your frosties i am too but have less, just think it has to be worth the risk.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Kara and good luck.
  
Elly


----------

